# Biken in Trittau (MTB-BikenOhneBerge)



## FrauBike (24. Februar 2012)

Wir sind zurzeit etwa 15 Biker, die sich mehr oder minder sporadisch etwa 1-mal in der Woche zum biken treffen. Im Schnitt sind je nach Wetter aber nur 3 oder 4 Biker pro Tour unterwegs. Meist MTB natürlich, aber einige fahren auch zwischendurch mal Rennrad. Wir sind eher sportlich moderat unterwegs. Uns hetzt keiner, aber nach der Tour wollen wir schon merken, dass wir uns angestrengt haben. Also, wenn mal jemand Lust hat mitzukommen würden wir uns freuen. Die Touren gehen durch alle umliegende Wälder z.B Hahnheide, Sachsenwald, Grandertannen, aber auch Richtung Mölln und Schwarzenbek


----------



## shbiker (24. Februar 2012)

Moin Nachbarn,

schön zu lesen, dass es auch nördlich des Sachsenwald Gruppen gibt, die regelmäßig ihre Runden drehen. Wir - Die Sachsenwaldpioniere - fahren eher am südlichen Ende des Sachsenwald, allerdings schaffen wir es entlang der Bille auch des öfteren in die Nähe von Trittau zu gelangen. Viel Erfolg mit eurem Auftritt hier im Forum und vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal oder fährt auch die ein oder andere Tour zusammen.


Viel Spaß, viel Erfolg

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrauBike (24. Februar 2012)

Huhu!Das ist ja eine liebe Begrüßung.Ich glaube, einige aus unserer Gruppe waren auch schon bei euch mit.Wir kommen gerne mal bei euch mit.Fahrt ihr auch manchmal am Wochenende?
Gruß
Dani


----------



## shbiker (24. Februar 2012)

FrauBike schrieb:


> Huhu!Das ist ja eine liebe Begrüßung.Ich glaube, einige aus unserer Gruppe waren auch schon bei euch mit.Wir kommen gerne mal bei euch mit.Fahrt ihr auch manchmal am Wochenende?
> Gruß
> Dani



Hallo Dani,

klar fahren wir auch am Wochenende. Wenn die Touren nicht gerade im kleinem Kreis verabredet werden stellen wir diese im "Last Minute Biking" (LMB) hier im Forum ein. Eventuell werden wir auch jetzt Sonntag fahren, steht aber noch nicht abschließend fest.

Jörg


----------



## FrauBike (25. Februar 2012)

Heute starten wir das erste Mal als "richtige" Gruppe von Hamfelde,Linau,Lütjensee,Großensee,Grande, Rausdorf,Witzhave,Aumühle,Kuddewörde, Hamfelde.Ca 40 Kilometer.Für morgen ist eigentlich schon eine Fusion mit der zweiten ortansässigen Biketruppe geplant.
Habe aber eben mir eure Tour für morgen angeschaut , das wäre natürlich auch extrem reizvoll...ich überlege mal und rede mit den anderen noch.
Grundsätzlich würden wir aber gerne mal mehr auch von Sachsenwald kennen lernen, Geesthänge z.B oder weiter mal Richtung Reinbek,Boberg,Bergedorf oder was auch immer die anderen ortsnahen Truppen zeigen können.Wir können auch die Bikes im Auto transportieren.Einige von uns fahren auch regelmäßig bei den Harburger Berge Truppen mit.Es macht halt am meisten Spaß, wenn man auch neue Leute mal trifft und neue Gebiete kennen lernt.


----------



## shbiker (25. Februar 2012)

Hi Dani,

wir hatten schon oft Gäste aus vielen Gegenden zu Gast. Wir zeigen unser Revier gerne. Der Geesthang ist neben den Harburger Bergen übrigens schon ein ganz schön herausforderndes Revier. Also wenn ihr vorhabt die Gegend südlich des Sachsenwald besser kennen zu lernen meldet euch, es findet sich bestimmt ein Guide. Wir könnten übrigens genauso ein weinig "Nachhilfe" an nördlichen Rand des Sachsenwaldes gebrauchen und im Hahnheider Forst ohnehin. Ich bin da immer ziemlich planlos unterwegs.

Jörg


----------



## FrauBike (27. Februar 2012)

Am Sonntag den 04.03 machen wir ab ca 11.00 Uhr eine 3 bis 4 Stündige Tour durch die Hahnheide , dann über Trittau und den Möchnsteichtrail am Großensee entlang durch den Wald über Rausdorf und Witzhave und dann den "halben"  Billetrail von Ohe nach Kuddewörde und dann nach Hamfelde zurück, bei wirklichen Traumwetter gibt es einen Abstecher von Ohe über den Billetrail nach Aumühle, dort eine kleine Pause und dann zurück nach Hamfelde.Wer Lust hat mitzukommen,gerne eine Info an mich! Treffpunktadresse gibt es dann per PN!


----------



## FrauBike (29. Februar 2012)

Die Abfahrtzeit hat sich für den 4.3  auf 11:15 bis 11:20 aufgrund der Busverbindung geändert
Bis dahin!
Dani


----------



## L-Man-Horscht (7. März 2012)

Moin, leider habe ich zu spät von Eurer Ausfahrt letzten Sonntag gelesen, wäre aber gern das nächste Mal dabei. Bin viel hier in der Gegend (Trittau, Aumühle oder auch Mölln) unterwegs und würde gern öfter mal "unallein" fahren. Vielleicht auf Bald,
Michael


----------



## FrauBike (11. März 2012)

Am 17 oder 18 würde ich gerne eine Tour Neu Lankau -Berkenthin - Ratzeburger See -Küchensee - Neu Lankau machen! Möchte einer mit?

Ich kenne mich dort nicht 100 % aus, bin aber die Tour nach Karte schon mal gefahren.Landschaftlich traumhaft! Aber ein Guide wäre natürlich toll ;-).
Die Strecke ist flach und ohne Fahrtechnik, das heißt :
Zügig -sportlich vom Grundtempo. 
40 Kilometer in ca 2,5 Stunden


----------



## FrauBike (16. März 2012)

Wir treffen uns am Sonntag in Neu âLankau am Kanal. Es kann in irgendwelchen NebenstraÃen geparkt werden und dann einfach mit dem Bike Richtung Kanal. Die Tour geht sehr flach am Kanal lÃ¤ngs bis in etwa HÃ¶he Klempau um dann Ã¼ber Feldwege zum Ratzeburger See zu gelangen Dann geht es straight an den Ratzeburger See entlang und am KÃ¼chensee, um dann in HÃ¶he Farchauer MÃ¼hle wieder Richtung MÃ¶lln um dann Nau-Lankau zu kommen. 
Die Tour ist fahrtechnisch sehr einfach. Da heiÃt:Keine HÃ¼gel, keine Trails, kein gar nichts. Einfach nett am Wasser lÃ¤ngs. Ich sage gleich vorweg:ich kenne mich dort nicht 100 % aus, bin es schon mal gefahren und es klappt auch, weil alles gut ausgeschildert ist. Aber bitte nicht bÃ¶se sein, wenn es ab und an mal an eine StraÃe geht. 
Mehr Info und Anmeldung per PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## topof (30. April 2012)

Hier ist noch ein Biker, Raum Trittau.. fahre immer ab Witzhave los.


----------



## FrauBike (10. Mai 2012)

Sonntag 13. 5 ab Hamfelde
Länge je nach Wetter(35 bis 50 Kilometer), aber wir starten auch bei leichten Regen. Etwas sportlicher gedacht! Wir wollen ja schließlich fit für den Harz werden ;-) Maximal 10 Biker. Alles an Trails und Erderhebung was hier so geht!
Hahnheide -Sachsenwald 
Lg
Daniela
Bitte per PN anmelden!


----------



## FrauBike (20. Mai 2012)

Pfingstsamstag fahren wir eine MTB Tour von Boberg nach Lauenburg und zurück ( 78 Kilometer/ 1000 Höhenmeter) als Tagestour ( 2 freie Plätze) und eine weiter Tagestour ( 50 Kilometer 1500 Höhenmeter) im Harz /Ilsenburg am 10. 6 für Harz Einsteiger die aber ETWAS MTB Erfahrung haben solten (z:B 4 bis 6 Mal Harburger Berge).1 freier Platz! 
Unserer Wochentraining ist jetzt immer Dienstags 17:00 Uhr MTB und Donnerstags 18:00 Uhr Rennrad. 
Alles im moderaten Tempo. 
Gerne Frauen und Ü 35!


----------



## FrauBike (7. November 2012)

Wir fahren jetzt jeden Dienstag und Donnerstag MTb .Treffpunkt ist donnerstags 17:30 ab Hamfelde (Parkplatz Gasthof Waldeslust) und 18:15 (Trittau, HirschbrÃ¼cke).
Am Wochenende gibt jeweils eine lÃ¤ngere Tour, z.B diesen Sonntag Kanalbiken:  Wir treffen uns in Neu âLankau am Kanal. Es kann in irgendwelchen NebenstraÃen geparkt werden und dann einfach mit dem Bike Richtung Kanal. Die Tour geht sehr flach am Kanal lÃ¤ngs bis in etwa HÃ¶he Klempau um dann Ã¼ber Feldwege zum Ratzeburger See zu gelangen Dann geht es straight an den Ratzeburger See entlang und am KÃ¼chensee, um dann in HÃ¶he Farchauer MÃ¼hle wieder Ã¼ber MÃ¶lln Richtung Nau-Lankau zu kommen.
Die Tour ist fahrtechnisch sehr einfach. Da heiÃt:Keine HÃ¼gel, keine Trails, kein gar nichts. Einfach nett am Wasser lÃ¤ngs. Ich sage gleich vorweg:ich kenne mich dort nicht 100 % aus, bin es schon mal gefahren und es kappt auch, weil alles gut ausgeschildert ist. Aber bitte nicht bÃ¶se sein, wenn es ab und an mal an eine StraÃe geht.
Aber vielleicht findet sich ein Guide, der noch ein paar Trails Ã¼ber MÃ¶lln mit einbaut?
Bitte immer vorher anmelden!!!


----------

